# Umbilical Hernia in puppy



## nijinsky (18 December 2007)

Took my puppy to vets last night as I needed to get some more worming tablets, I wanted to weigh her &amp; just have a general puppy check.  She is 20 weeks old &amp; I bought her at 12 weeks old.

Vet said she has an umbilical hernia.  I had felt this small lump and it was definitely there when I bought her.  Stupidly I just assumed the lump was something to do with being born, a bit like a baby's belly button when they're first born (as that's where the lump is, right at her belly button) and that it would disappear.

Vet said it's not causing her any harm at the moment but ideally should be removed.  They said if I was spaying her they would do it then or if I'm not spaying her book her in anyway and get it done.

Bit shocked and I suppose I should have mentioned it to the breeder when I got her (she must have known it was there).

Has anyone experienced this - is it a major operation, if so I think I ought to get it done while she is the size and age she is rather than wait till she is fully grown and heavier.

Thanks.


----------



## Acolyte (18 December 2007)

Yes, as regular forum users know (sorry guys!) my mum breeds Cavaliers and they can have umbilical hernias.  To be honest I have never know of one presenting a problem ever - I personally wouldn't be rushing to have it removed, I would monitor it and as long as it doesn't change size etc then leave it well alone.  Just a personal opinion however, I'm not a vet!


----------



## mccarron6769 (18 December 2007)

My lab bitch had one, completely harmless and she kept until we had her spayed at the age of 8.  Nothing to worry about.

X


----------



## molehill (18 December 2007)

The only thing you have to watch out for is that the hernia doesnt become stranglated.I had a pup with it a while ago now.If i remember rightly it cost about 150 pounds to have it operated on.The vets told me it was a "routine"op


----------



## Acolyte (18 December 2007)

Although don't forget the cost of the op will depend on the size of the dog - I couldn't believe how much more a general anaesthetic cost for a greyhound/lurcher than for a whippet, it had never crossed my mind  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 :


----------



## nijinsky (18 December 2007)

Thanks all, I won't panic then. It is quite small and I will keep my eye on it.


----------



## CAYLA (18 December 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
The only thing you have to watch out for is that the hernia doesnt become stranglated.I had a pup with it a while ago now.If i remember rightly it cost about 150 pounds to have it operated on.The vets told me it was a "routine"op 

[/ QUOTE ]

You need to keep an eye on the hernia...as the above post suggests not all hernias are harmless.....I would keep an eye on the size and shape change, esp as the puppy gets older and if your vets recommends removal upon neuter I would go ahead.


----------



## sloulou (18 December 2007)

My puppy has one of these...  I have decided to monitor it - he is a year old now and the hernia hasn't grown - actually I think it has shrunk (or stayed the same size but he has grown  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )

The vet did tell me to have it sorted when he was being neutered.  But I am not having him neutered, so I will continue to monitor it.

I informed my breeder - they need to know so they don't breed from that combination of dog/ bitch again.  It is one (of many!) reasons that I won't be breeding from my dog as they are hereditary.


----------



## MurphysMinder (18 December 2007)

My old bitch had an umbilical hernia, it was about the size of a tennis ball (she was a GSD) and never caused her any bother.  Her daughter also has one,  vet said if I had her spayed he would remove it but otherwise leave it alone.  I was planning on having her spayed last year but she had some other health problems so wasn't done.  She is now 7 and I am in too minds whether to spay her as she is getting older for surgery,  I just check on hernia regularly.


----------



## nijinsky (18 December 2007)

Thanks everybody.  In two minds again now.  I would think if it needs to be removed then do it while she's young as surely there is less risk in putting them out when they are younger and weigh a lot less to a fully grown dog (and I think she's gonna be big).

The lump was there when I bought her, so do you reckon the breeders would have known?  It hasn't got any bigger though.


----------



## mandy4727 (18 December 2007)

Our Cavalier had one when we got her.  The breeder showed us what to do to press it back in.  When we took her to the vets for her jabs we mentioned it then.  He said just to keep pressing it back in whenever we could.  But that they could remove it when we had her spayed.  We haven't decided yet if we want to do that.  But she is now 6 months old and although it is no where near as obvious you can still feel it.  But as she has grown more feather being a Cavalier you can't see it as much and it doesn't bother her at all.


----------



## nijinsky (18 December 2007)

Urgh, push it back in - gross.  Not sure I could do that.  I don't think it's bothering her either.  It was the vet's advice to have it removed and I said I'll keep an eye on it &amp; sort something out after xmas maybe.   I assume it has been there since birth or can they appear at any time?


----------



## Acolyte (19 December 2007)

No it has been there since birth - its all to do with the way the umbilical cord detaches I think  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  My mum would know - must ask her - yes, they are hereditary but they are more common/more accepted in some breeds than others (e.g. quite widespread in Cavaliers!)


----------

